# Tell a story with your pictures



## TinysMom (Nov 10, 2007)

Have you ever taken a set of pictures and realized they sort of tell a story - if you string them together?

Well - here is your chance to tell a real (or fiction) story from pictures you've taken....even if they weren't all taken at the same time.

I'll start out by telling a story - and this is a true event that happened.

It all started out when Miss Bea got an idea in her head. I'm not sure what the idea was now (I don't remember) but it was definitely an idea to get into some sort of mischief.

So she went to Summer to tell her the idea:





Then Miss Bea went to GingerSpice and told her the idea (I'm thinking it was how they could sneak some more cereal without me knowing....based on the photos).






Then Summer




and Miss Bea




both got away from the crime scene so that breeder mom would see this:




and that GingerSpice would be the one to get in trouble.


Meanwhile - SugarBear was in his cage...





praying for treats of his own.





So...who's next?

Peg


----------



## Spring (Nov 11, 2007)

Ohh! Ohh! Story time! 

One lovely afternoon... Madam Poppy wondered.. just who would be her friend??







She was quite lonely.. so scheduled auditions for potential friends..






The bunnies came from left and right! All wanting to come down to become a friend for Poppy!











She had a meeting with both of them, in her own office - AKA slaves bedroom.. wondering who was the best ever friend! To her dismay, she found that BOTH of her contestants had turned on her, and become friends without her!






She was quite upset by this.. and threatened to sue Pebbles for wrecking her auditions.. This upset Pebbles, so she ran off into her house to make a few phone calls! (Show her who's boss! :grumpy






Poppy sat.. disappointed in both of her auditions.. she had barely made her decision to drop both like hot potatoes when the biggest gossiper in Spring Land - The Slave,gave her the bad news... both had moved on! They had gone off to start their own friendship! Talk about a slap in the FACE! :shock:






Poppy was disappointed.. but decided to keep looking.. she'd find a friend somewhere, somehow..:sigh:


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 11, 2007)

Great idea! I love this thread already.

Awww.... poor Poppy... you should send her here, I am sure Oliver would love her. heeh

Nad


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 11, 2007)

:nicethread I have a good one...








Ruby: "Follow me if you want to go outside"






Floppy: "Darn it the guard cats on duty"

Ruby: "Oh well, we wait"






Ruby: "Quick! She's gone! Lets go!"






Ruby: "This way"






Floppy: "RIght behind ya"






Ruby: "Come on slow poke"






Floppy: "I'm coming"






Ruby: "Well here it is!"

Floppy: "Yeah, real smart. How do we open the door genius???

RubY: "I haven't figured that one out yet...."


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh I'm loving this thread...

They say a picture is worth a thousand words - I think ours w/ the bunnies are worth more than that even...

Peg


----------



## gwhoosh (Nov 11, 2007)

It's a little old though...

 It refuses to show up! Here's a link though, if anyone feels like clicking on it.
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y19/gwhoosh/bunnysday.gif


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2007)

Awww little bunner flopped all tired!

I love these stories!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 13, 2007)

Awww!! This is such a great thread! I wish I had more pics!


----------

